# The $300 Monitor Comparison (pick one)



## ksmalk08 (Feb 7, 2010)

OK so Ive come to the realization that I'm going to be spending $300 on a pair of studio monitors. There are four choices that are the exact same price and all seem to have their ups and downs. If anyone has personal experience or advice Id love to hear your vote.

1. M-Audio BX5a
2. KRK Rokit 5
3. Alesis Monitor 1 Active MKII
4. Behringer TRUTH B2030A 

5. Although its a slight bit more: Makie MR5

I do not have the option to A/B any of them at a local audio store since I go to school in the middle of nowhere and don't have a car.


----------



## gpforet (Feb 7, 2010)

The KRK are not accurate. The bass is exagerated and mixes do not translate well to other environments. I have been very pleased with my Event TR-6s. Of the ones you listed, the Alesis will most likely supply you with the most accurate presentation. I have not used the M-Audio but have been very pleased with their IE-30 ear monitors.


ksmalk08 said:


> OK so Ive come to the realization that I'm going to be spending $300 on a pair of studio monitors. There are four choices that are the exact same price and all seem to have their ups and downs. If anyone has personal experience or advice Id love to hear your vote.
> 
> 1. M-Audio BX5a
> 2. KRK Rokit 5
> ...


----------



## ksmalk08 (Feb 7, 2010)

OK yeah actually of the reviews Ive been reading it seems like there is a lot of hype around the KRKs and that the Alesis seems underrated. Where can I find the Event for sale? It seems discontinued everywhere. Im leaning towards the Alesis but Ive never thought of them as being a really respectable company and I don't want to spend my money on a brand that isn't known for reliability.


----------



## Les (Feb 7, 2010)

I've had a pair of BX5a's monitoring my synth setup at home for about 3 years now and they've served me well. I have no idea how accurate they are compared to other monitors in the price range though.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 7, 2010)

gpforet said:


> The KRK are not accurate. The bass is exagerated and mixes do not translate well to other environments. I have been very pleased with my Event TR-6s. Of the ones you listed, the Alesis will most likely supply you with the most accurate presentation. I have not used the M-Audio but have been very pleased with their IE-30 ear monitors.



Interesting... I had been seeing 'great' reviews of the KRK's on another message board I go to...

Anyway, of slightly similar interests, how would people place the Mackie MR5's on that list? I was looking at those when I get the chance.


----------



## avkid (Feb 7, 2010)

Morpheus said:


> Interesting... I had been seeing 'great' reviews of the KRK's on another message board I go to...


DJ's love the KRK Rokit series.
I really don't know why.


----------



## ksmalk08 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think each of the monitors I've been comparing have had people give a strong opinion both toward and against. Are the any statistical evidence that may separate some from others?

Alesis M1: 50Hz-22KHz /// Woofer (Carbon Fiber) Size: 6.5" at 75W
Behringer B2030a: 50Hz-21KHz /// Woofer (Polopropylene) Size: 6.75" at 80W
KRK Rokit 5: 52Hz-20KHz /// Woofer (Glass Aramid) Size: 5" at 30W
M-Audio BX5a: 56HZ-22KHz /// Woofer (Kevlar) Size: 5" at 40W
Mackie MR5: 60Hz-20KHZ /// Woofer (unspecified) Size: 5.25" at 55W

I know those stats are completely subjective and are probably skewed by the manufacturer. Really all im concerned about is the most accurate - flattest freq response across the widest range. I really wish I could hear them all but thats not possible - and I don't believe accuracy is an opinion.


----------



## airkarol (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you looked at any of the Edirol gear?


----------



## ksmalk08 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah Ive looked at some of the monitors but none of them seem as high of quality as the other ive posted. I know Edirol makes good stuff but their monitors look kind of cheap.


----------



## airkarol (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're not into the Edirol monitors, try the Behringer B2030. NOT THE B2030A VERSION YOU MENTIONED! They're surprisingly transparent.


----------



## ksmalk08 (Feb 8, 2010)

Unfortunately Id really prefer to stay active since my desk barely has enough room for monitors - let alone school books and an amplifier. I think I'm going to opt for the Alesis mkII's simply because they had the most linear graph for freq. vs. dB spl in their range. I mix electronic music and I think I will appreciate the fact that they go into lower ranges than the KRKs (albeit maybe they are a bit muddy). I greatly appreciate people opinions however and Id like someone to talk me out of my decision so I can be as as informed of a buyer I can possibly be.


----------



## gpforet (Feb 8, 2010)

I looked for myself and it looks like the Event is only making one monitor now, and it's fairly pricey.

I bought my TR6s used for $400/pr.

The KRKs are hyped alot. And they "sound" great. But as a studio monitor, I don't want a speaker that "sounds" like anything. Transparency, accuracy, are the works I want to hear in reviews about monitors. And for me, the most important part of a studio monitor is after mixing on my monitors, how well does that mix translate to the car, the home stereo, the compressed and frequency limited arena of FM radio. Granted, some of this comes from just having experience with your monitors, but if I've got to think about things like "well, the bass sounds good on my KRKs but I'll have to kick up 60hz by another 4.5 db for it to sound good on a jam box, or in a car." Not my idea of what a studio monitor is about.

You'll like the Alesis.



ksmalk08 said:


> OK yeah actually of the reviews Ive been reading it seems like there is a lot of hype around the KRKs and that the Alesis seems underrated. Where can I find the Event for sale? It seems discontinued everywhere. Im leaning towards the Alesis but Ive never thought of them as being a really respectable company and I don't want to spend my money on a brand that isn't known for reliability.


----------

